# How long is DVC contract with RCI?



## vacationlover2 (Feb 9, 2009)

I've read it is 10 years but a cast member at Disney said it was 1 year.  Anyone know for sure?


----------



## chalee94 (Feb 9, 2009)

other than a few disney and RCI executives, i don't believe so, no.


----------



## mecllap (Feb 9, 2009)

Since the switch from II to RCI came as a surprise to most (all?) of us -- I doubt there's any "for sure" answer to this.  Of course a hint that it's likely to be for 5 years (or whatever) would be nice to know.  Seems unlikely that they would do a trial basis for just one year, tho.  (But it's uncertain, parlous times -- who knows how it will play out).


----------



## UWSurfer (Feb 9, 2009)

For comparison, RCI wants a 3 year committment for those of us with weeks associated &/or converted to points.     I would think they'd get more than 1 year for a big player like the mouse.


----------



## littlestar (Feb 9, 2009)

If I was to guess, I'd say more like 3 to 5. But who knows for sure? I can't believe they would have signed for only one year. I know a lot of members were disappointed that they couldn't trade for Westin or the Hawaii Marriotts anymore. Some DVC members on the Dis Boards are saying it looks like a good time for DVC owners who like Marriott to buy a Marriott -  

We're in the process of adding on some DVC points (resale) at SSR - there are some great bargains out there, especially for SSR. I've heard of contracts passing for $68 a point with the economy the way it is. 

I'm glad we own a combination of RCI/II dual affiliated resorts, our Marriott, and our DVC points - I like having my bases covered for variety.


----------



## mdurette (Feb 10, 2009)

I asked this same question on Disboards.  Someone who just added on points said it was mentioned in their contract that RCI was for 2 years.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 10, 2009)

While I'm not a Disney owner, I can't believe the Disney would contemplate jumping between I.I. and RCI every 3 or 4 years. Eventually they would tick off a majority of their owners and destroy trust about how/where their units would exchange. 

Granted it your going to pay Disney prices I'd think your more likelyto stay at Disney resorts rather than trade. I just can't see them jumping ship again for another 10 years or more. Frankly, I was surprised they that they even made the jump but, being a HGVC owner, this gives me the only decent option for exchange within the RCI system, so I welcomed the addition of Disney to RCI.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 10, 2009)

Usually the large companies want ten years.  II definitely wants ten years for an exclusive contract.


----------



## M&M (Feb 10, 2009)

dougp26364 said:


> While I'm not a Disney owner, I can't believe the Disney would contemplate jumping between I.I. and RCI every 3 or 4 years. Eventually they would tick off a majority of their owners and destroy trust about how/where their units would exchange.
> 
> *Granted it your going to pay Disney prices I'd think your more likelyto stay at Disney resorts rather than trade*. I just can't see them jumping ship again for another 10 years or more. Frankly, I was surprised they that they even made the jump but, being a HGVC owner, this gives me the only decent option for exchange within the RCI system, so I welcomed the addition of Disney to RCI.



Yes, but some of us enjoyed being able to trade into DVC with our other TS thus supplementing our DVC ability


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 11, 2009)

M&M said:


> Yes, but some of us enjoyed being able to trade into DVC with our other TS thus supplementing our DVC ability




Of course, that's the thing about timeshare exchanging. It's not something you can always rely on. Everything changes and, if you are to reliant upon exchanges, eventually something will change that will really upset the apple cart. 

This has probably been the biggest change affecting more owner/exchangers I've seen since buying my first timeshare in 1998. It's affected some positively and other negatively. For us, it's possibly a positive change. I was never interested in exchanging any of our Marriott weeks for DVC but, I might be interested in exchanging our HGVC for a Disney resort in the future.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 11, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Usually the large companies want ten years.  II definitely wants ten years for an exclusive contract.



Cindy, when I talked to my guide he gave me the indication that the contract was a short-medium term deal. So I'm figuring 3-5 yrs. 

Also this is not going over well with the average rank & file DVC member(like someone who doesn't know about TUG or even the DIS boards). 

Bill said the term "old and dumpy looking" is being heard quite a bit in the sales offices at SSR.


----------



## calgarygary (Feb 12, 2009)

littlestar said:


> If I was to guess, I'd say more like 3 to 5. But who knows for sure? I can't believe they would have signed for only one year. I know a lot of members were disappointed that they couldn't trade for Westin or the Hawaii Marriotts anymore. Some DVC members on the Dis Boards are saying it looks like a good time for DVC owners who like Marriott to buy a Marriott -
> 
> We're in the process of adding on some DVC points (resale) at SSR - there are some great bargains out there, especially for SSR. I've heard of contracts passing for $68 a point with the economy the way it is.
> 
> I'm glad we own a combination of RCI/II dual affiliated resorts, our Marriott, and our DVC points - I like having my bases covered for variety.



Wait, wait, wait!  Today's news about DVC having to carry mortgages will probably lead to even lower rates passing rofr.  DVC owners are in the same boat as all other ts systems and are facing the same tough decisions about keeping their luxury purchase.  As DVC now must carry new mortgages, they will eventually have to choose where to use their limited dollars - new sales or rofr.  As rofr does not contribute to mf, I would suspect new sales will get Disney dollars and rofr rates should drop significantly.


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 13, 2009)

The RCI contract is 2 years with an option to extend it to 5 years. Disney really is using their clout to negotiate a deal with RCI


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Feb 13, 2009)

tomandrobin said:


> The RCI contract is 2 years with an option to extend it to 5 years. Disney really is using their clout to negotiate a deal with RCI



Is it DVC's option to extend or RCI's?

It funny you should mention about Disney using their clout to negotiate with RCI becuase they had one of the top RCI exeuctives at the DVC member's meeting in Dec.  He mentioned the same thing: that DVC had been a very tough negotiator.  He also added that he wasn't surprised since he worked for Starwood when the Swan/Dolphin deal was negotiated and Disney was also very tough in those negotiations.  He added that the result in the case of the Swan/Dolphin was what he felt was a much better product.  -- Suzanne


----------



## Lisa P (Feb 13, 2009)

tomandrobin said:


> The RCI contract is 2 years with an option to extend it to 5 years. Disney really is using their clout to negotiate a deal with RCI


Care to share the source of this info?


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Feb 14, 2009)

I'd love to know how the "tough negotiator" from Disney ended up giving RCI nearly exclusively 1 and 2 bedroom units and no virtually studios, though  The inventory that I used to see in II was mainly studios at OKW and SSR.  The inventory in RCI has been much, much more desirable.  Things that never came upon II are coming up on RCI.  Somehow I don't think that this was negotiated in favor of the DVC member.  

At this point, I'm really worried about ROFR being removed and the value of the resale DVC points plunging.  I'm wondering if we should sell ours now before this happens??? As it stands, the move to RCI has made it so we really don't need our points for anything other than our Thanksgiving stay (which I'd be perfectly happy to do at Bonnet Creek with our new Wyndham resale points ).  We can be somewhat flexible in our vacation dates as long as we can grab a 1 or 2 bedroom.  DVC's move to RCI accomplished that for us, so maybe it's time to sell the DVC points.  I'd cringe if we only got $68/point for them, though  I think I'm going to look selling at least one of our 2 contracts.


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 16, 2009)

mdurette said:


> I asked this same question on Disboards.  Someone who just added on points said it was mentioned in their contract that RCI was for 2 years.



just brought at BLT and my contract still says II... despite the fact that is definitely RCI.


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 16, 2009)

FLDVCFamily said:


> I'd love to know how the "tough negotiator" from Disney ended up giving RCI nearly exclusively 1 and 2 bedroom units and no virtually studios, though  The inventory that I used to see in II was mainly studios at OKW and SSR.  The inventory in RCI has been much, much more desirable.  Things that never came upon II are coming up on RCI.  Somehow I don't think that this was negotiated in favor of the DVC member.
> 
> At this point, I'm really worried about ROFR being removed and the value of the resale DVC points plunging.  I'm wondering if we should sell ours now before this happens??? As it stands, the move to RCI has made it so we really don't need our points for anything other than our Thanksgiving stay (which I'd be perfectly happy to do at Bonnet Creek with our new Wyndham resale points ).  We can be somewhat flexible in our vacation dates as long as we can grab a 1 or 2 bedroom.  DVC's move to RCI accomplished that for us, so maybe it's time to sell the DVC points.  I'd cringe if we only got $68/point for them, though  I think I'm going to look selling at least one of our 2 contracts.



because that is not from members.

when it is members believe me there will be studios again.

with II - it was just members.

but for some reason RCI got some CRO inventory. DVC did not learn the last time this wasn't wise. so for 2 years after DVC quit RCI - they had left over RCI credits to use. (if you brought during this time it was listed)


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 16, 2009)

FLDVCFamily said:


> I'd love to know how the "tough negotiator" from Disney ended up giving RCI nearly exclusively 1 and 2 bedroom units and no virtually studios, though  The inventory that I used to see in II was mainly studios at OKW and SSR.  The inventory in RCI has been much, much more desirable.  Things that never came upon II are coming up on RCI.  Somehow I don't think that this was negotiated in favor of the DVC member.
> 
> At this point, I'm really worried about ROFR being removed and the value of the resale DVC points plunging.  I'm wondering if we should sell ours now before this happens??? As it stands, the move to RCI has made it so we really don't need our points for anything other than our Thanksgiving stay (which I'd be perfectly happy to do at Bonnet Creek with our new Wyndham resale points ).  We can be somewhat flexible in our vacation dates as long as we can grab a 1 or 2 bedroom.  DVC's move to RCI accomplished that for us, so maybe it's time to sell the DVC points.  I'd cringe if we only got $68/point for them, though  I think I'm going to look selling at least one of our 2 contracts.



because that is not from members.

when it is members believe me there will be studios again.

with II - it was just members.

but for some reason RCI got some CRO inventory. DVC did not learn the last time this wasn't wise. so for 2 years after DVC quit RCI - they had left over RCI credits to use. (if you brought during this time it was listed)

also be sure you can - someone says that RCI had out a 50 mile area that other resorts could not trade into DVC. This would be a first for RCI. II has always done this.

so anyone with a timeshare in Orlando - have you tried to trade into Disney. 

it has caused more Wynham bonnett creek to appear.


----------



## lawgs (Feb 16, 2009)

*30 mile radius*

spicey 

it is 30 mile radius  Holiday INN Vacation Club at OL is excluded, however, 

HGVC's in orlando can since they are corporate RCI account and it does not show where you own the points

3400 HGVC points gets a 1 bedroom, 4800 points a 2 bedroom


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 18, 2009)

thank good to know - someone was asking about HGVC.


----------

